# Laser/light for handgun



## no_use_ (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you have one? Did you tried one? To be used on a glock or xd!

-Viridian green laser sight (green laser, look really great)
-LaserMax laser sight (inside gun laser, replace guide pin)
-Insight tech-gear (look as a cool duo of laser and light)
-Crimson laser (my less favorite in the group, weird one)

I want your experiences!

Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't have experience personally, but check out the TLR-2. I think it's a pretty popular laser/light combo.

-Jeff-


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I was at the Modern Day Marine Expo in Quanico VA and the LaserMax guys had a booth. I asked them about reliabilty and install ease and they reasured me it was highly reliable and easy to install. I'm curious to see if anyone has had any first hand expierence with them. I like the idea of a guide pin laser to avoid any extra bulkiness or something else to snag.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

SGTRick1775 said:


> I was at the Modern Day Marine Expo in Quanico VA and the LaserMax guys had a booth. I asked them about reliabilty and install ease and they reasured me it was highly reliable and easy to install. I'm curious to see if anyone has had any first hand expierence with them. I like the idea of a guide pin laser to avoid any extra bulkiness or something else to snag.


You cannot sight these lasers in. What you get from factory is what it is which is usually not 100%


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I highly recommend the Streamlights. M-3 or M-6. I have both. I don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*LaserMax LMS-1441 Guide Rod Laser sight*

I have a LaserMax LMS-1441 Guide Rod Laser Sight in my Beretta 96 which I use with the S.O. as my principal carry weapon with the narcotics squad. It has been 100% reliable and additionally, I have transferred it to my 92 FS and it shoots to point of aim in that weapon as well. As an intimidation factor, the laser is almost without equal. I can only relate several calls in a gang member dense area where several young gentlemen were intent on preventing us from conducting a search and were very belligerent. Once "lit" by the laser, all the starch left them. I have used the 1441 for over a year now and never had any issue. If you are worried about sighting it in, just send the weapon and laser to LaserMax and they will do it for you. A little time for such insurance and not having a "growth" under your weapon is a small price.








[/URL]


----------



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the Viridian green laser sight on my XD9. Easy on and off and easy to sight in. Very snug fit. Very bright. Daytime bright sun washes it out quite a bit but you can still see it. Red you would not be able to see. I havent got a holster that will fit for it yet. I havent looked that hard but that may be a limitation on any that mount that way.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> I have a LaserMax LMS-1441 Guide Rod Laser Sight in my Beretta 96 which I use with the S.O. as my principal carry weapon with the narcotics squad. It has been 100% reliable and additionally, I have transferred it to my 92 FS and it shoots to point of aim in that weapon as well. As an intimidation factor, the laser is almost without equal. I can only relate several calls in a gang member dense area where several young gentlemen were intent on preventing us from conducting a search and were very belligerent. Once "lit" by the laser, all the starch left them. I have used the 1441 for over a year now and never had any issue. If you are worried about sighting it in, just send the weapon and laser to LaserMax and they will do it for you. A little time for such insurance and not having a "growth" under your weapon is a small price.


That's good to hear about the POA. If they are well made it would seem they should be pretty well sighted in just by the nature of their design: just under and parallel to the barrel.

I would think another added bonus is not having to go out and by a bunch of new carry holsters.

A couple of questions: 1) I believe the lasermax is a red beam. Any difficutly seeing it in certain lighting situations? 2) What is the mechanism for turning it on and off (i.e. grip pressure, a button, etc.)? How easy/swift is it to perform? Is it fairly intuitive to turn on during the course of drawing?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Reply to Wyatt. . . .*

The LaserMax is a pulsing red beam and in any condition favorable to laser sights, inside, evening, night I can pick it up immediately. It doesn't loosen or come out of alignment, don't think it could. You just have to make sure the two "feet" on the cap are in contact with the underside of the barrel. I don't know if you can see it in the picture I posted with it, the actuator is a slide switch in a new takedown lever which takes about 3 minutes to change out. If you grip your Beretta normally and let your trigger finger, either hand run straight along the frame you will find it rests right on the button, no fumbling or adjustment of grip. I have found that one of our smaller female narcotics agents (5'4" 115# and petite but tough as nails) finds it with the same ease and has just ordered one for her weapon. Even if your hand is smaller, due to the large grip on the 96 you will automatically adjust your grip so that your finger is in the proper position to engage the trigger which puts the switch right under your trigger finger. Actuation is completely natural, you center the switch from the other side to turn it off.


----------

